
Who’s Driving Twitter’s Popularity? Not Teenagers - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/26/technology/internet/26twitter.html
======
vaksel
well duh...twitter is useful to people who sling some sort of product, it's
the new newsletter, but for regular people it's MUCH easier to use facebook

